# insurance fraud possible?



## Fuzzyelvis

Anyone seen this? Just wondering what else slips through.


----------



## observer

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Anyone seen this? Just wondering what else slips through.


Very interesting video. Drivers don't even need a fake insurance company. They can use a real insurance companys letterhead and just change dates, license plates, VINs etc... Uber will not check to see if it is valid. How or who will verify the information is true?

Uber is not going to verify info with any insurance company.


----------



## Simon

observer said:


> Very interesting video. Drivers don't even need a fake insurance company. They can use a real insurance companys letterhead and just change dates, license plates, VINs etc... Uber will not check to see if it is valid. How or who will verify the information is true?
> 
> Uber is not going to verify info with any insurance company.


If they did call to verify it would kill most drivers off.


----------



## observer

Simon said:


> If they did call to verify it would kill most drivers off.


Exactly.


----------



## Sydney Uber

The clear message is if you have a genuine concern about Uber and its process's don't even try and get it fixed. They will rip away your driver rights. 

Have a look at your drivers agreement- there is a clause there that says any negative public discussion about Uber, it's business model or operation is a breach of the Partner's agreement which they can deactivate you for. 

Yes we are exposed to that by just expressing our views on this forum. But perhaps breaching Freedom of Speech laws would get UBER slapped a lot harder than what they would like.


----------



## Huberis

Considering Uber has long repeated the mantra "You don't need commercial insurance, your personal insurance will suffice, please avoid mentioning your activity or this discussion to your personal provider, but don't lie to them if asked, but please then forget we had this talk"..... that thing. This shouldn't be too big a surprise. What is a bit surprising is that Uber bases its protection of your car in an at fault contingent upon you having collision coverage yourself. 

I would have thought they would want that to be valid, no?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Huberis said:


> What is a bit surprising is that Uber bases its protection of your car in an at fault contingent upon you having collision coverage yourself.
> 
> I would have thought they would want that to be valid, no?


Why? Better for them if you don't so they don't have to pay.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Sydney Uber said:


> The clear message is if you have a genuine concern about Uber and its process's don't even try and get it fixed. They will rip away your driver rights.
> 
> Have a look at your drivers agreement- there is a clause there that says any negative public discussion about Uber, it's business model or operation is a breach of the Partner's agreement which they can deactivate you for.
> 
> Yes we are exposed to that by just expressing our views on this forum. But perhaps breaching Freedom of Speech laws would get UBER slapped a lot harder than what they would like.


Yes. They say they want us to bring up issues but if you do you're deactivated.

The reporter should have used someone who was quitting anyway for this. I would not have volunteered in a million years to be the guinea pig knowing how Uber operates.


----------



## Huberis

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why? Better for them if you don't so they don't have to pay.


I would think it raises their overall liability. Being duped isn't exactly a confidence builder. Their model is based on control and manipulation. If anyone is giving a ****ing it is them or on their behalf and on their terms.

They want their ass covered....... sort of. Carrying uninsured drivers only works on their terms.


----------



## TommyT

Interesting how Uber's reaction was maximum retaliation on the driver; rather than admitting to the problem and promising a solution. I would imagine the poor office gopher who 'checked' the document was canned too. 

The Uber talking head was clearly laying on the poo poo kaka thick. 

Uber, a giant riding on the back of thousands of midgets. A squashed midget isn't worth much to a giant.


----------

